# [S]uche Need for Speed Undercover



## Crysisheld (9. März 2009)

Hallo hat evtl. jemand NFS Undercover zu verkaufen? Meine DVD hat den Umzug nicht überstanden, und ist jetzt zerbrochen   

Wäre nett wenn sich jemand von seinem Undercover trennt und es mir anbietet. 

Gruß


----------



## GameZocker92 (9. März 2009)

Crysisheld am 09.03.2009 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hat evtl. jemand NFS Undercover zu verkaufen? Meine DVD hat den Umzug nicht überstanden, und ist jetzt zerbrochen
> 
> Wäre nett wenn sich jemand von seinem Undercover trennt und es mir anbietet.
> 
> Gruß



Was wilsch den dafür hergeben?

MfG


----------



## Crysisheld (9. März 2009)

Hmm dachte so an 25 bis max 30 inkl Porto und Versand


----------



## GameZocker92 (10. März 2009)

Crysisheld am 09.03.2009 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm dachte so an 25 bis max 30 inkl Porto und Versand



Joa wäre unverbindlich einverstanden^^

muss nur schnell was mit jemand anderst klären der das auch haben will

MfG


----------

